# How do I get rid of the "squeaking" noise?



## cboisits (Nov 22, 2015)

My brand new Athearn Genesis BNSF ES44AC sounds like a mouse. And I'm not trying to be funny either. There is a high pitched squeak coming from the locomotive. Does it need oil? And should it need oil so soon? I just got it for Christmas. Can someone please advise he as to how to stop the squeak? Much appreciated.

Christian


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The truck gears need a plastic friendly grease and
the motor shaft should get a drop of plastic friendly 'oil'.
You can get both at a hobby shop or on line.

But, you also could have something rubbing against
a wheel. That situation can cause a high pitched 
squeal.

Check your owners manual and take the shell off the
locomotive. Then run it. Often you can pin point
the source of the noise.

Don


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

It might be something rubbing on the inner surface of the shell, or a wire vibrating against a moving part (the spinning part makes the wire squeal, or the wire against the spinning part imparts a harmonic in the drive....not sure which).

It will almost certainly go away in time as the squealing part wears away, but that might not be the optimal expectation...lube or an adjustment might be/probably is the better solution, and you can only determine that by lifting the shell and inspecting for wear in plastic that is abnormal, or finding a dry mechanism that ought to have some lube in it.


----------



## cboisits (Nov 22, 2015)

I contacted Athearn via email and they asked me where exactly the squeak is coming from. I told him from the front. Then he asked me if the front wheels of the front truck were moving/rotating. I said yes and commented that the noise reminds me of the squeaking noise I hear from my Lionel passenger cars. I'm awaiting the next reply. And on top all this the rear lights just blew out. I'm starting to think that I should have bought an MTH locomotive. Any comments or suggestions?


----------



## cboisits (Nov 22, 2015)

Athearn wants me to send the locomotive to them so they can take a look at it. I got them to pay for the shipping since it's brand new. It seems like you guys have more of a clue as to what's going on than they do. I haven't had the chance to take the shell off but I will. Athearn said that they'd replace the rear light for free but I am interested in upgrading to LED's after seeing how nice they look on some youtube videos. Before I decide to ship this to Athearn I am going to take heed of the advice you guys have given me because I really don't feel like going through the whole process of shipping this out to them. Can anyone recommend a nice brand of LED's? Has anyone tried (Monster Railroad) Al Mayo's LED kits?

p.s...the engine doesn't squeak when running in reverse. That's a head scratcher.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess you tried a little oil?
Take the shell off and have a look at the inside?

How much run time do you have on it......in the squeak mode? (going forward)
Eventually you will need to service it and get inside anyway, I say save on the shipping and do it yourself?
How much would the shipping be? Do you have to pay the return charge too? Will they even fix the squeak or just replace the bulb?
Where did you purchase it from? Ebay?

I am no help on the LED's. But since you want these anyway I say get the shell off and do it yourself, and take a look at the inside of the shell. You may see the problem right away.


----------



## HOTrainNut (Feb 17, 2016)

cboisits said:


> I contacted Athearn via email and they asked me where exactly the squeak is coming from. I told him from the front. Then he asked me if the front wheels of the front truck were moving/rotating. I said yes and commented that the noise reminds me of the squeaking noise I hear from my Lionel passenger cars. I'm awaiting the next reply. And on top all this the rear lights just blew out. I'm starting to think that I should have bought an MTH locomotive. Any comments or suggestions?


MTH has a long list of problems. They are overpriced and IMO arent worth the plastic theyre molded out of. I would stick with Athearn Genesis and even Atlas and Kato. It almost sounds like your getting the squeal from wheels being out of spec and rubbing the rails.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

cboisits said:


> Can anyone recommend a nice brand of LED's? Has anyone tried (Monster Railroad) Al Mayo's LED kits?.


Its rather a question of what type. You can have the golden white which have a warmer tinge to the bluer type of white LEDs. The latter would be more suitable for a modern(last twenty years) loco. Make sure you fit appropriate resistors, most kits come with them. Surface mount types are very small and fiddly to work with.


----------

